# Reserve Force Application



## Spazz (1 Dec 2005)

Well here goes, I found a lot of these stories helpful so i though I would give it a go. Hopefully this might help someone who is looking into joining or wants an idea of how the process is these days.

     After a couple years of looking into the army reserve and looking around at this web site, I finally get a drive down to Pembroke to my local regiment (1st Air defence) and hand in my application. This happens on 19/11/05. When I get there I find out that the recruiter had left to go to north bay even after I called earlier telling him I was coming in. So I handed in my application to a corporal and she told me she would hand it in to the recruiter. OK, so that evening I get a call from the recruiter telling me that everything was good except I forgot to give a photocopy of my sin card and birth certificate ( ugh   ) but then he tells me that he would drive down to my town and collect it from me the next morning. Sweet deal i thought. Anywho next morning sipping a hot chocolate in the Timmy's parking lot I see him pull in. So I handed in my photocopy and he tells me I should get a call within 2 weeks for my aptitude test if my references clear. So home I go waiting for him to call hoping that I filled everything out properly.


 28/11/05- After I get home from school I go to check my answering machine for ( well guess) and low and behold theres a message! It was the recruiter calling to tell me that my references cleared and that I was scheduled for an aptitude test on Monday Dec 5th. Woohoo! So I cal him back but theres no answer so i leave a message that I was good to go.

01/12/05- Alrighty so I call the recruiting center and talk to a different guy working the office that day. Tell him my situation and he tells me that he already knows about me (made me feel important ;D) and that he would pick me up from my school at quarter to 10 on Monday for my testing) He also tells me that I had my interview that afternoon      . OK, so I thanked him, got off the phone and ran to my computer to start researching artillery. (the regiment is air defence but they are changing in the summer) I was also told that I would be in one of the first groups to take artillery training for that regiment (if all my testing goes well). And now I am writing this. So I will update on Monday after my aptitude testand interview. Wow, i actually fell better writing all this out. Cheers


----------



## youravatar (2 Dec 2005)

oh man lets hope your not color blind AUTOMATIC disqualifier for ARTY. but you lucky bum; i had to be at the armouries at 5:30 am ( up at 4 because of the 30 minute drive to ) and testing started at 7:15am sharp. wow what a day =P now just waiting for my call.


----------



## Spazz (3 Dec 2005)

Really, jeez thats early. About the colour blind thing, I read it up on a sheet about the arty That my recruiter gave me. To the best of my knowledge I'm not colour blind but I guess I'll see soon enough.  ;D . Man I'm nervous, I guess I'll go read tail of two cities to get it off my mind.


----------



## Spazz (5 Dec 2005)

UPDATE- 05/12/2005

alrighty, I got picked up by my recruiter at quarter to 10 at school this morning. Drove me to Pembroke to the local reserve armory's. Met up with 2 other guys there and we talked for a bit. One was a bit of an idiot the other guy was pretty cool. Then a corporal who came down to give us our testing Called us into another room (it was very cold by the way) and told us to sit down by the test booklet with our name on it. Also another neat thing was that she gave us our service number. I was surprised because i thought i wouldn't get my service number until I was enrolled. Anywho we commensed examination. 5 minutes for the first part, er i think 10 minutes for the second part and 30 for the final. alrighty so I breezed through the test and then we went into another room and watched a video. As we watched the video the interviewer (a petty officer) called us in 1 at a time and interviewed us. I was last. He called me in asked me questions got me to confirm a drug sheet thing i filled out earlier and then told me I qualified for all trades (yay) and that he found me suitable for the armed forces. After that I went back downstairs to the recruiting office and I'm scheduled for my pt test on Monday and then my medical on the Thursday after that. So, so far so good. Now I just have to wait until Monday (and maby train a bit  ;D)


----------



## Spazz (12 Dec 2005)

UPDATE- 12/12/2005

Well I had my p.t. test today and it went great. I passed with 25 push-ups and 29 sit-ups. I know it sounds bad but I'm happy with it. the step test was a bit of a joke ( that damn music is stuck in my head   ) but all in all it was good. Bad news is that my medical got canceled for Thursday because the doctors up in north bay apparently decided to have a Christmas party  : ) so I have to wait till after the holiday season. Anywho almost there. Cheers


----------



## Spazz (15 Jan 2006)

Well I'm back in business. Got called Friday and was informed that my med would be on Thursday. almost there, hopefully everything will be fine on medical. My only concern is my eyes, I don't where glasses but i was given a prescription for them back in the day. My vision is only slightly blurry but meh, I was able to get my license without them i should be ok. Ah well until Thursday...


----------



## Spazz (19 Jan 2006)

UPDATE-18/01/2006

Had my medical today. Everything went fine except vision test. The doc told me he believed that I had V2 vision but because it has been 4 years since my last check up I have to get another one and get my optometrist to fill out a sheet with my eye level. Called today and have to wait 2 weeks for my appointment, back to waiting....


----------



## blacktriangle (22 Jan 2006)

Keep going, and good luck!


----------



## Guy. E (24 Jan 2006)

how now?


----------



## Spazz (24 Jan 2006)

Thanks ShawnSmith.



			
				Guy. E said:
			
		

> how now?



huh?


----------



## midgetcop (27 Jan 2006)

That sounds great, man! You're lucky you've been going through the steps so quickly....I feel like I've had to fight tooth and nail to just get my application in!


----------



## elminister (27 Jan 2006)

that's like the quickest recruiting I've heard of. Good luck the rest of the way in and welcome to the family.


----------



## Spazz (27 Jan 2006)

thanks everyone, my recruiting process has gone fast especially considering the Christmas holidays in the middle. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Spazz (3 Feb 2006)

UPDATE- 03/02/2006

Well I went to my optometrists today and got my eyes checked. They are worse then they were before but they are still at a V2. so now I am really relieved. he filled out my form then I took it straight to post office and sent it on express post I think. So now I have done everything and the rest is up to them, feels good. if everything goes to plan I should be sworn in by next week.


----------



## Spazz (20 Feb 2006)

UPDATE- 03/20/2006

Well this thread is starting to roll to a happy close. I just got a call today from a captain heading my recruiting center telling me that my file is complete and was sent to my unit today. So as soon as they get it (said Wednesday) I should get a call for my swearing in. While I'm not going to celebrate right now due to the possability of my file getting lost or burnt into a crisp in a horrible mail carrier accident (cross fingers) I am very confident I'll be in by next week.  ;D


----------



## Guy. E (20 Feb 2006)

damn you. why cant it be that fast to join the AF...

o yea, im being stubborn by only wanting 1 specific spec trade...

Congrats/ Good Luuk!


----------



## Spazz (8 Mar 2006)

08/03/06

Well got called today! I get sworn in on Friday at 1:00! Woohoo!


----------



## Guy. E (8 Mar 2006)

when and where are you going for basic?


----------



## fleeingjam (8 Mar 2006)

Congtrats man!!

- Good Luck at BMQ


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

is your basic at st.jean or borden? im going borden april 1...maybe i'll cya there


----------



## kincanucks (8 Mar 2006)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> is your basic at st.jean or borden? im going borden april 1...maybe i'll cya there



The thread is titled Reserve Force Application.


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

ooops lol.


----------



## Spazz (8 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> when and where are you going for basic?



Well my unit is going through a transformation from air defence to artillery so they are not able to do any BMQ courses until summer. My recruiter said that my summer BMQ would probably be in Meaford, Ontario or Petawawa. thanks Usman_Syed.


----------



## Hot Lips (9 Mar 2006)

An aside to what has been posted thus far...
I am a Registered Nurse with a BScN from Dalhousie University with a varied background including Emergency Medicine and Mental Health.
I started my pursuit of membership the first of last June and I must say that persistance has certainly helped me along.  I have met with many roadblocks and have persisted to acquire what I desire most and that is to become a DEO NO with 33 Field Ambulance in Halifax, NS.  I jumped through all of the hoops as they presented themselves and continued to e-mail and call the recruiter for updates.  I even drove and hour to an Airshow to sign necessary paperwork for the recruiter.  Whatever it takes...that is what you have to do if you really want something...anything in life.  The pursuit of goals is not always an easy one but the rewards are tremendous when you achieve the goals you set for yourself.
I am not a spring chicken...although I am not that old either, lol.    My advise is to be persistant and stick to your resolve.  I could cite all of the hurtles that I have had to jump to get to this point...but everyone's will be different  
I had my OSB this past Tuesday night and I am causiously optomistic that I will soon be a proud member of the CF.  My grandfathers both served in WWII and I believe that what I have been through to become a member is a far cry from their sacrifices.
I very much look forward to the honor of serving as my grandfathers did.


----------



## jerrythunder (15 Mar 2006)

Allright, heres my full and total story of my application. Ive told little parts of it in posts but since im getting sworn in on Tuesday i can tell the whole thing because its practically over!


ok well it starts off back in March of 05, i was a 16 year old boy with a dream. a dream to be a reservist in the Canadian Forces. So i got my fourms and right when i thought i could make the summer BMQ/ SQ they said that i wouldnt have my school Transcript in time! well then i thought, i have enough motivation to plug through the summer and get it all done in the fall. so i go into the armory during the summer where i meet a major who takes my papers and sends me on my way with a friendly smile and saying that i will be hearing from them(they ended up losing my files so i had to get them redone and all of my refrences again!!!) well now, so i get it all done again and wait and wait and finally recruiting kicks in and a Seargent takes charge of the Recruit platoon or whatever they called it. so i get a ride with a bunch of other enrollees and end up being very nervous. i ended up failing my apptitude test by 1 freaking question!!!! i was so mad!!!! well that was back on Nov 11 05, so i studied my math(thank god for Army.ca because it helped me sooooo much with practice for that problem solving portion of the test) anyways so i waited the 3 months untill i could retake the test. Finally when i retook it on Feb.7 06 i passed everything! and i did my medical, CFAT, Physical (and the rest ) all on the same day! so i was in a happy mood. Well then so i waited, and waited, went to a pretty interesting open house at the armory(got to talk to an ex Airborne who told me about somolia) so i called the armory one nite asking if my file had been sent yet(obviously it hadnt or else i would have been called) the recruiter said that she would call CFRC Ottawa and see if my file was ready to be sent over and that she would call me the next day. So i wait and i wait and then two weeks later call back and ask if they have heared anyting. well, i get a new recruiter this time who tells me that the corpral at CFRC was away when they called and that when he/she gets the message then they will call the armory back.So then i wait 3 more grueling weeks and finally get a call. The recruiter who i had originally talked to said that she had come down with a Sinus Infection and that she had been away sick and oh she has my file here and i am scheduled to be sworn in the next week!!! all that she needed to know was if i want to be sworn in with or without the bible.

oh man was that a long story, and thank heavens its finally over! best of luck to all of you applying and hope that your recruiting process is a heck of a lot less stressfull than mine was! 

cheers! :cheers:


----------



## NavyGirl280 (17 Mar 2006)

I submitted my application for the reserves back in September '05. In October I wrote the CFAT and wasnt happy AT ALL with the outcome. I have been out of highschool for nearly 8 years and math was never my best subject. As most of you know, if you're not keen on your math, you probably won't do good on that test. So I refused the 2 trades offered to me and rewrote my CFAT again in February. I did much better on my test this time (still didn't get the trade I wanted  : ) but it was definitely an improvement. So now, I face the hard decision of what trade I would like to pursue. I have qualified for Mobile Equipment Operator, Cook, Steward, Lineman, Boatswain, Military Police, Medical Assistant, Artillery, Infantry and Fire Fighter. 

So far I have narrowed it down to Military Police.... I am 125 lbs and 5'1". I just sat back and laughed when I found out what I was qualified for. The trade I had originally applied for was RMS CLK. So after my test, he pulled me aside and read over the trades to me and I had to ask him "You are telling me I qualified to drive big tanks, carry big guns and carry big men, but I did not qualify for a desk job?". He just smiled and nodded.    I smiled back, discussed what happens from here and left. Well, since I can remember I have wanted to become a cop. So naturally, without thinking, I choose MP. Med Assistant also jumped out at me a few times. 

I went home and contacted 30 MP Platoon in Sackville and went to meet with Sgt. Brine. He strikes me as someone who is very willing to help me out in any way to get me in. He is aware of my situation with my husband going to sea and just asks that I keep him informed while waiting for my test results to finish lingering back. 

Well here it is almost April and still no sign of my tests from the hospital yet. I call to check up on them and all they can say is call back next week. Instead of telling me to call back next week and having me on my toes, why not tell me to try back next month  ???   Well now the second issue arises with me attending College in the fall to become a Pharmacy Technican. I had been approved for a set amount from my bank to go to Dalhousie. Well now that I have changed my school (something closer to home and will meet the needs of my 2 small children), the bank found out the tuition is a lot less and now for whatever reason I need a co-signer. I didnt need one for nearly $60,000 but all of a sudden I do for a mere $15,000  :-\  What did I miss? So now I have to decide if I will try to get someone to co-sign for me or just say forget it and continue on with the reserves itself. I dont have a clue what to do from here. Anyone with suggestions?

S.Bradbury


----------



## jerrythunder (18 Mar 2006)

Dalhousie?

now my geography is a little off but isnt that right on the quebec/ontario border near Alexandria? i could be wrong but i know there is a small place called Dalhousie there. what unit are you operating out of because the closest one i know to there is the SD&G Highlanders.


----------



## DJ (18 Mar 2006)

Dal is a uni in Halifax.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (19 Mar 2006)

Calvin said:
			
		

> Dal is a uni in Halifax.




Thank You  


S.Bradbury


----------

